# fletcher pond



## bass slayer 17 (Mar 11, 2008)

does anyone know if there is a good campground at fletcher pond besides lyons landing


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

There are a couple more campgrounds on Fletchers. One that comes to mind is Paradise Lodge, I believe they have camping. I think Jacks Landing also has camping. There are a few more but I can't remember the names.


----------



## Dodgeboy75 (Jan 24, 2008)

I stayed in a cabin at Paradise and they did have camping. The sites were along the shore and I did see a bath/shower house but we witnessed more skunks than people using them.HAHA The downside to Paradise is that it' s at the end of the lake and you use alot of gas in the boat traveling to and from fishing spots. We didn't travel more than a couple of miles out and went through a 6 gallon tank in 3 days. They do rent john boats and a few pontoons. All in all it was a good, quiet palce to stay. Good Luck and check out the link below for other considerations.


http://www.fletcherpond.com/listings/index.html


----------



## Northbay (Jun 25, 2002)

We stayed at Jack's Landing the last two years and it was great. They have water and electric hookups on some sites and basic camping if you prefer. Nice clean place and the staff are very helpful. The only problem was a lack of shade but that's what you have an awning for I guess.


----------

